# New Music Video Day!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We finally got to release the premier for "References to the dead" off our EP "Dragging Hell" via Exclaim! today. Much thanks to New Damage Records and Yeah Films for helping make this a reality!

They gave us a nice little write-up with the video here:

http://exclaim.ca/music/article/sparrows-references_to_the_dead_video

Pretty proud of this one :yesway:

I hope you guys dig it!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh yes! Be proud, of the music in first place, the production, the video and everything. It's all amazing my friend!!! Congratulations


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

.... Congrats Budda!

I had no idea that you were making a music video.

When will "Dragging Hell" be released?


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow was that ever cool.

Great work and congratulations Budda!!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job Budda! Congrats!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Great job Budda...you and that PRS look and sound BADASS!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot, everyone! Once we started filming the second half with the strobes, things got interesting haha. It was a blast though, and Yeah films were a great team to work with.



greco said:


> .... Congrats Budda!
> 
> I had no idea that you were making a music video.
> 
> When will "Dragging Hell" be released?


Dave, we released it last fall


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Dave, we released it last fall


OOOOOPS !!.....I thought this was an EP you are working on now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All good! This EP came out last year, we are about to start recording our second LP.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats Justin. Great stuff, I really dig the Emerald Green PRS.

Alex


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don't know why but this never showed up in my 'New Posts'.....

Congrats! As was said, production looks and sounds great.

Also, singer's guitar looks vaguely familiar......


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

First class. Well done. I like your shirt.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! It's easily my favourite live shirt and I hope it lives for a while, as its out of production. 

@keto I'm suggesting that haha. 

@Alex Dann thank you - its the #1.

We start recording drums tomorrow for the next one!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very professional, well done. I'm a fan of the shirt too, and I guess the PRS is OK


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry Budda I never saw this thread! The video just grabbed me totally and wouldn't let me go! This is first rate, professional quality and effing amazing! Congratulations! Will you be playing any venues soon or in the future? I would love to come out and support you!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Sorry Budda I never saw this thread! The video just grabbed me totally and wouldn't let me go! This is first rate, professional quality and effing amazing! Congratulations! Will you be playing any venues soon or in the future? I would love to come out and support you!


Thanks! We'll be out starting in April. I know we have a slot at Canadian Music Week in May, I just don't know what night the showcase is.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda I can't tell you how your vid impacted me today! I am just mesmerized by how tight the band is! The video was really creepy and intriguing!


----------

